# Pricing on presses



## ou8amaus (Apr 28, 2015)

I am thinking of picking up a press that was initially being offered for $150... and now they have reduced the price down to $75.00. I have no idea what presses are worth second hand... Is this a deal? 
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thats a great price for that sized press. How does the pan look? The pic looks like the pan may need some work which is not all that unusual. Wood looks like it is in good condition and will clean up easily.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2015)

It looks like it is clean and fully functional. If so, that is one heck of a bargain! I would pounce on it!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 28, 2015)

I agree, I would jump on it as well. My husband made me one and it cost more than 75.00


----------



## ou8amaus (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!
I will be going at lunch to take a look and if it is functional I will pick it up!


----------



## ou8amaus (Apr 29, 2015)

Picked up the behemoth today... what a monster! The thing weights a ton! The pan is a little dirty but very little rust, and the wood all seems very solid... do I seriously need to wait until fall to use this monster?


----------



## eightysixCJ (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations! Great deal, I don't need another press but I would have grabbed that! 

Tom


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2015)

ou8amaus said:


> Picked up the behemoth today... what a monster! The thing weights a ton! The pan is a little dirty but very little rust, and the wood all seems very solid... do I seriously need to wait until fall to use this monster?



You can begin using this immediately.

Step one; explain to wife how much money you'll save in electric or gas

Step Two; give wife hands on instructions how it works. ensure she fully understands it

Step three; unplug clothes dryer and let let her know this is the new money saving device. Ensure you have clothes line up so final drying process will be winkle free

Step four; run like hell and duck out of way of flying ratchet.


----------



## JohnT (May 1, 2015)

ou8amaus said:


> Picked up the behemoth today... what a monster! The thing weights a ton! The pan is a little dirty but very little rust, and the wood all seems very solid... do I seriously need to wait until fall to use this monster?


 

You picked it up just in time for the Chilean grapes!!!!! Congrats Mr ou8amaus, it's a press!!!!


----------



## ou8amaus (May 1, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> You can begin using this immediately.
> 
> Step one; explain to wife how much money you'll save in electric or gas
> 
> ...



Now my wife has a good sense of humor, I mean she kinda has to being married to me for so many years. I truly feel she would have a good laugh if I tried this out. And all my neighbors would hear her laugh from her perch atop the mound of earth she has buried me 6 feet under.


----------



## ou8amaus (May 1, 2015)

JohnT said:


> You picked it up just in time for the Chilean grapes!!!!! Congrats Mr ou8amaus, it's a press!!!!



I wish I could get my hands on Chilean must/grapes. The best I can get up here is fresh Chilean juice buckets that Mosti Mondiale sells. I have a Carmenere going, but no grapes to crush after ferment.


----------

